# Finally... Some shop time



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been a few weeks since I've been able to get out in the shop... Work and family conspiring to limit my turning time. I got a call last week that a burly elm I've been coveting was being taken down. I managed to swing buy and grab a few chunks that were headed for the landfill, but the majority of the tree had been claimed by a local flat worker who does beautiful custom furniture... Damn flat workers!

Anywho, here's a little nested set that I managed to core a few minutes ago. It's a little punky in places but not bad for free wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2014)

Those are gonna be really nice. I really like the contrast of color in the big piece. Great score!


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 18, 2014)

"Not bad" I would say that's a pretty awesome score for some free wood! those will look great once they're finished.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, looking good, looking forward to seeing the finished results!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 18, 2014)

WOW! Very nice, Doc! Great looking wood and will be looking forward to you posting pics down the road when these are dry and finish turned!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2014)

What a great "welcome back to the shop"!

Very handsome stuff -- did you use a jumbo knife for any of these?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> What a great "welcome back to the shop"!
> 
> Very handsome stuff -- did you use a jumbo knife for any of these?



Not on this bunch... The 'big' bowl is only about 13" across, so the standard knives were big enough. I've got some walnut blanks that will require those bigger knives, but I haven't gotten around to coring them.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2014)

Now that is a great score. That's going to make some awesome bowls.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Doc that's some really sharp wood, and as always, you know how to bring out the best in it. looking forward to seeing these finished also.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2014)

Agree 100% with what Steve said. Its magnificent timber and could not have fallen into better hands. Cant wait to see the finished pieces.


----------



## SENC (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking, Doc! Welcome back to the shop!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool, they going to be for sale? or trade?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks all... Turning is especially fun when the wood is as nice as this stuff.



Mrfish55 said:


> Very cool, they going to be for sale? or trade?



I'm up for anything, but I'd best wait to see if they survive the drying process before putting them up for trade... They may end up in the chiminea.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 31, 2014)

Burl AND spalting...hard to beat that!!!!

Keller, I've had my eye on a burly elm for a couple of years now. The "owner" has promised it to me, and says it is coming down soon. But he's been saying that for at least 2 years... You've got me itching to get to it. But I need more wood right now like I need another whole in the head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

DKMD said:


> They may end up in the chiminea.



If they are thick enough, you can still salvage them for bottle stoppers and pen blanks, pistols grips, knife handles, other things as well.......but, don't burn it....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> But I need more wood right now like I need another whole in the head.



Face the facts Mike; the sad truth is that guys like us can only stop hoarding wood if we do in fact . . . . . put another hole in our head.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BarbS (Aug 31, 2014)

DKMD said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've been able to get out in the shop... Work and family conspiring to limit my turning time. I got a call last week that a burly elm I've been coveting was being taken down. I managed to swing buy and grab a few chunks that were headed for the landfill, but the majority of the tree had been claimed by a local flat worker who does beautiful custom furniture... Damn flat workers!
> 
> Anywho, here's a little nested set that I managed to core a few minutes ago. It's a little punky in places but not bad for free wood.
> 
> ...



Love the coring! Dang, I'm just going to have to invest in one of those someday soon.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 31, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> If they are thick enough, you can still salvage them for bottle stoppers and pen blanks, pistols grips, knife handles, other things as well.......but, don't burn it....



HA! He burns his TURNINGS, and you want him to save scraps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

One man's trash is another man's treasure....


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 31, 2014)

Marc, I'm with ya, buddy. I can't throw away what could be a stopper or pen blank. But Keller? I think he's just purposely burning all his turnings to create a nice pile of ashes that he can glue together into a blank large enough to turn into a hollow form.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2014)

I've got piles of pen blanks and stopper/call blanks that I can't throw away or burn. There's a box of burl scraps that I can't seem to get rid of either.

That reminds me... I need to list some for sale or trade.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> But Keller? I think he's just purposely burning all his turnings to create a nice pile of ashes that he can glue together into a blank large enough to turn into a hollow form.



No, that's not it. Geniuses like Keller are somewhat mentally ill. In the same way Van Gogh bit off his own ear so he could sharpen his eyesight, Keller burns his works of art so he can force himself to recreate them again except better. It's like when Sean Connery burned his ships when they arrived at the new world; he wanted his crew to be well motivated to survive. Say that with a thick Scottish accent and you will understand why Keller burns his artwork.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd be pretty talented if I could bite off my own ear...

The Sean Connery reference made me think of the Jeopardy skits on SNL... Classic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No, that's not it. Geniuses like Keller are somewhat mentally ill. In the same way Van Gogh bit off his own ear so he could sharpen his eyesight, Keller burns his works of art so he can force himself to recreate them again except better. It's like when Sean Connery burned his ships when they arrived at the new world; he wanted his crew to be well motivated to survive. Say that with a thick Scottish accent and you will understand why Keller burns his artwork.


somewhat?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

DKMD said:


> The Sean Connery reference made me think of the Jeopardy skits on SNL... Classic!



I was referencing the galley scene in Hunt for Red October when Captain Ramius was just letting his fellow officers know that he had just burned their ships so to speak by giving the finger to the motherland. He referenced Cortez as an example to let them know there was no turning back. Great scene. It would have been a better movie if it had shown you pulling an exquisite bowl off the chuck and tossing it into a shop wood burner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't you guys know, Keller burns his finished works as sacrifices to the turning gods.  
He gets out there in the drive way wearing just his face shield and a turning smock, tossing curlies in the air while dancing around the chimnea. 

That's how he manages to do such fantastic work on such crappy wood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

Steve Walker said:


> Didn't you guys know, Keller burns his finished works as sacrifices to the turning gods.



I'd rate this as funny, but I have a sneaking suspicion it might be true ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, it's true...SO true. Now, the "nothing but a face shield and turning smock might be a little poetic license...or at least I hope so. Not saying I haven't turned in the buff, but...maybe I've said too much...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Not saying I haven't turned in the buff, but...maybe I've said too much...



I had to search the web for this ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Oh, it's true...SO true. Now, the "nothing but a face shield and turning smock might be a little poetic license...or at least I hope so. Not saying I haven't turned in the buff, but...maybe I've said too much...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

